# Newest coal fired locomotive in the world



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

This link was sent to me in an email from Jim Pitts of Southern Steam Trains. 

The engine looks as good as the Small Scale Flying Scotsman run at Steve's








I sure hope you enjoy watching like I did.









You may have to watch a commercial clip before the locomotive clip comes up.









http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/7865518.stm


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dave, 


There is a lot more on this magnificent locomotive on YouTube - look under 'locomotive Tornado', where there are some very good videos of it when it was on its proving runs (for 75mph); they hope to have it cleared for 90 MPH, which will make it the fastest steam loco in the UK!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful! I don't have the extra 3 million pounds to afford one though /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

It would be a tad more than that with shipping...but it does redefine scratch building and ride on scale. 

Gorgeous locomotive! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 02/15/2009 1:09 AM
Beautiful! I don't have the extra 3 million pounds to afford one though







" align="absmiddle" border="0" />

You don't need to have a cent. You get others to raise the cash.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

don't know where you been but this was mentioned 2 months ago here. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/11/postid/10557/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah.....90 mph! Now, all we need is a Delorian with a flux capacitor riding in the front...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Always some one a day late and a dollar short







Later RJD


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By tony23 on 02/15/2009 7:25 AM
don't know where you been but this was mentioned 2 months ago here. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/11/postid/10557/view/topic/Default.aspx 


I started the thread absolutely YONKS ago, by posting '12" to the foot live steam'....the rest, as they say, is history.

Sometimes, the search function can be a good friend.

Be nice to see one in Gauge 1, methinks, even thoug hit will never happen from Aster, at least. As Mr Pullen notes, it would just be another green British locomotive....

tac
www.ovgrs.org
G1MRA #3641


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

TAC said "As Mr Pullen notes, it would just be another green British locomotive...."

No Terry, I didn't quite say that. First of all please call me Andrew. Secondly we did an A3 LNER Flying Scotsman in 2002 and then the A3 in BR livery in 2004 and although you and I know the difference between a Gresley A3 and a Peppercorn A1, Joe Public may not think it sufficiently different. So while I'm in charge of the UK loco selection then I am afraid an A1 is not going to be a likely candidate on the Aster roster. Sorry

But do not dispair Terry, there are lots and lots of super UK locos still to do. I often say to customers "if we all live long enough then Aster will do the lot". So chin-up Terry. 
Andrew

Pictures show John Shaw and I with an Aster LNER A3 at Diamondhead. John coal fired this one and made a few detail changes. The second picure is the BR A3 with Pullman train. Third picture shows the Aster prototype


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Great Western on 02/15/2009 5:47 AM
Posted By rkapuaala on 02/15/2009 1:09 AM
Beautiful! I don't have the extra 3 million pounds to afford one though







" align="absmiddle" border="0" />

You don't need to have a cent. You get others to raise the cash.









Great idea! I'll start out at with a little more modesty budget.
THOSE INTERESTED IN RAISING SOME CASH for ME for an Aster LNER A3 send your money to my paypal account


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for correcting me....you are, of course, right in your evaluation of the non-LNER-fan market. Got to admit though - cynic that I am - 'Tornado' looked absolutely magnificent as it went past us a week last saturday at Abbots Ripton. I took three cameras, two ordinary digital set on mpeg, and a 'proper' digital video camera to do the thing properly.


Arriving at around 11:20 on the little road bridge to Wennington, the only other person there was actually from Darlington, where 'Tornado' had been built. Great craic was had, as the road on both sides of the little brisge filled up with on-lookers over the four-track mainline.

At about 12:40, twenty-five minutes late in keeping with the traditions of British Rail, she steamed up the slight incline toward us - the rapid three-cylinder beat clearly audible and a huge steam plume visible for the last mile and a half up the track. Sadly, the biggest sound I picked up, on playback, was motor-gob standing behind me, giving his shivering wife a second by second commentary in a broad Norfolk accent even over the sound of the loco as it first approached us and then sped by at around 75mph, hauling its thirteen car consist with contemptuous ease. I could cheerfully have throttled him, or dug his heart out with a lawn-mower, given the opportunity and a handy dark alley. 

Still, I got the fine and echoing toot/salute to the fifty or so of the locals and others who had braved the -4C to be there, although it wasn't cold enough for me to put a jacket on, and the sun shone beautifully.

I'll keep the clip on my belt camera, so I can show it to you next time we meet up.

Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs/
G1MRA #3641

PS - why is Mr Shawe wearing a necklace of red peppers?


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

tac -- 

That of course is the difference between your railfan experiences and ours -- Here we would have had some twit nattering on about absolutely nothing over his cell phone because he (or she) was bored and had a charge. I, for one, would vote for justifiable homicide, and lend you the lawn mower as well. 

"Will no one rid me of this troublesome beast?" Apologies to Henry II. 

Regards. Mike


----------



## benbailey50 (Feb 15, 2009)

As a former train spotter back in the days of staem in England some fourty odd years ago. I think that it a great revival of the steam era. I would like to take a trip back home some day, to see the latest steam locomotive in action.....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey, welcome back Ben!!! *









It's been, what, four years since you posted here? Glad to see your type again!


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

thought you guy's might like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Flu4nWKVc


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Tony. Personally I would prefer the music from the chimney (stack) rather than all that orchestral banging and crashing.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Tony, 
That is a really fine video clip.








I thank you for taking the time to make the posting.


----------



## Rob Meadows (Jan 6, 2008)

Excellent video Tony, but very disapointing. I was hoping to see Duchess of Hamilton in its re-streamilined state. Has it been finished or are they still slugging away at it?


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

update of the Tornado! http://pjhrailpics.fotopic.net/c1656061_1.html


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great naming pics, and the Royal Train, that is sweet. For my Comp class this week we had to write a paper on a "Current Event". I submitted an 800 word paper on the Tornado's Maiden Run on Feb 1. I wish I had heard about the naming ceremony today before I turned it in, especially since the news was so "CURRENT", the day of.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By benbailey50 on 02/17/2009 10:26 AM

As a former train spotter back in the days of staem in England some fourty odd years ago. I think that it a great revival of the steam era. I would like to take a trip back home some day, to see the latest steam locomotive in action.....











Dear Mr benbailey50 - I'm happy to say that 'Tornado' is not the only twelve-inches-to-the-foot steam locomotive running in the UK. According to the information in the 'Steam' magazine, there are upwards of 2000 active steam locomotives in UK, on 85 preserved lines.

More, in fact, than any other country on earth.

Sure, the USA has the biggest still in steam, including my beloved #700, but there are less and less every year, rather than more and more like here. Makes me pretty sad - and a whole lot of others like me who love steam.

Graders

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Too neat not to post:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhT9plcy_50&fmt=22 

I tried to embed but it didn't work, this is an older video but it is VERY high quality


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Andrew,
Thanks for that link. It's a good synopsis of the life of 60163 so far. I had not seen that one before. It's a beautiful engine 
and you Brits have a right to be proud of your accomplishment. I hope I can ride behind her someday.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

*Here is a link of interest. 
It appears the Prince does not like the smell of coal smoke as much as I do.



Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall have officially named a brand new mainline steam engine in York.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/em/fr/-/1/hi/england/7899583.stm

*


----------



## benbailey50 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats true. Still many of them in operation. Back in my home town of Shrewsbury, not to far away a preservation line known as the Seven Valley Railroad have severval GWR and LMS loco's on the line.


----------

